# Spartan Model 717 Propane Jetter



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I know a lot of you guys commented on my electric jetter thread, I'm wondering if I can use this model indoors. Spartans website says yes. What say you? ***Correction. Model 727****


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If it was me, I'd get a 16hp pressure washer and put a propane conversion kit. But yes, you should be able to run it inside.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If it was me, I'd get a 16hp pressure washer and put a propane conversion kit. But yes, you should be able to run it inside.



That's a possibility Ben. I'm going to need your help if I go that route.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That thing is way overpriced. I'm tellin ya the conversion kits at like $350 that you can slap onto a $800.00 pressure washer. John Lewis McLeod on the "other forum" converted his 13hp Honda jetter to propane and he loves it and didn't see any decreased performance.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Check out these electric models..
http://www.pressure-pro.com/products/pressure-washers/eagle-series-electric-direct

Look at the 10th one down the EE3030A. That may work good if you plugged it into a dryer outlet.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Propane Jetters can be used indoors but you still need a lot of ventilation or you will kill yourself. 
Talk with Jetters Northwest, Spartan or any of the manufactures and they will tell you the same. 
We have a commercial customer with the cafeteria on the third floor in the center of the building. We looked at a propane Jetter to maintain the lines. We were told that the Jetter should be close to the smoke hood and it had to be running plus a airflow into the area.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Check out these electric models..
> http://www.pressure-pro.com/products/pressure-washers/eagle-series-electric-direct
> 
> Look at the 10th one down the EE3030A. That may work good if you plugged it into a dryer outlet.



Hmmm... That's a good idea. What about pulse and hose sizes? I need to get through a 2" with several turns into a 4". Is a 1/4" hose too big for the 2"?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Another question I have is how many gpm's on the supply side do I need? Will a sink supply be sufficient or do I need a holding tank?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Hmmm... That's a good idea. What about pulse and hose sizes? I need to get through a 2" with several turns into a 4". Is a 1/4" hose too big for the 2"?


Pulse is over rated. Stepping on a foot pedal is all you need. 1/4" is a no go....it's not the 2", it's the number of turns you have to make. You'll want to go with 3/16.

No holding tank needed if you can get at least 5gpm out a faucet. 

So if I understand, you have a vertical 4" stack that only the 2" kitchen ties into and it's the 4" stack that is getting clogged. Is this right?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Pulse is over rated. Stepping on a foot pedal is all you need. 1/4" is a no go....it's not the 2", it's the number of turns you have to make. You'll want to go with 3/16.
> 
> No holding tank needed if you can get at least 5gpm out a faucet.
> 
> So if I understand, you have a vertical 4" stack that only the 2" kitchen ties into and it's the 4" stack that is getting clogged. Is this right?



That's correct Ben. The 4" is getting clogged where it goes horizontal, approximately every 10 floors. No clean outs.


----------

